# Dupes for Chanel Django nail polish?



## Ode to Joy (Nov 17, 2009)

I love how this colour looks on my nails, but I don't want to pay that much for a polish if I can get the same colour cheaper! Can you help me find a good dupe?












http://www.temptalia.com/images/spri...hanelnp003.jpg

SpaRitual Adore & Delight comparison pics  Nalakovaný blog


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Nov 18, 2009)

well im not sure about the django color but Sally Hansen has a polish in their Salon line called Deepest of Violets that would be a great dupe for Vendetta! i got mine at target for around $6 here is what the packaging looks like....sorry my lighting really doesnt do it any justice


----------

